# #justvapereviewerthings



## Feliks Karp (25/7/16)

So like most of you I often check out youtube for reviews on hardware, if only to see inside the gear and see what's what. However lately I've started noticing some quirks that are becoming viral even among newer/amateur reviewers:


People go on about battery safety - with good reason - but then I see reviewers ripping batteries out of mods and shoving them back in like it's a TV remote. No wonder the wrappers get ripped...I don't expect people to handle them like a uranium rod, but come now, no one ever failed because of a little finesse. 

Batteries again, more and more I see reviewers talking about mod ventilation like it's there just for if the battery vents...a battery "vent" is different to a battery *vent*(ilation hole) and mod ventilation. Sure it would lessen the explosion factor if a battery does vent, but heat also transfers it's nice to know that there's a path way for cooling on the mod.
"The lets go down stairs and come back up and vape" set-up, I'm not sure who first started this, but I see even 100 subscriber reviewers doing this, sure it's a decent formula but come on, stand out from the crowd.

Anyone else got any reviewer quirks that irk them, no need to post names, not a witch-hunt, just a general "uegh" thread.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Glytch (25/7/16)

I personally don't like the way they always start with a cloud. I find it cheesy. Sure vape on screen when you're reviewing the mod but the opening cloud and fading into the credits annoys me for some reason. Just seems a little classless.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz (25/7/16)

My irks are 

the vape cloud blown into the camera.
unboxing as if its the most imortant part of why you're there, if my interest was that great, I'd just look at the "contents" section on the manufacturers site.
A big bonus for me is a certain vapers dismantling of the box mods to check the electronics inside, but thats just my natural curiosity.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (25/7/16)

I watched a review yesterday and the reviewer was talking about the specific mod's vapor production....BUT, had the fan blowing on him.....WHAT DUDE!!!!are you serious!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (25/7/16)

Hoo boy, don't get me started.

1) Agree with Glytch about the cloud thing. Yes, the reviewer blows out a big cloud. What are we supposed to glean from this? I think we can take it as read that the tank actually produces vapour. But one cloud looks no different from another. It tells us exactly nothing about the tank.

2) "Let's go up close and personal". You are dealing with a mod or tank, there is nothing personal about it. Besides, it's Rip's (or GrimmGreen's) line, think up your own line.

3) "Before I start with the review, let me go on and on and on for about fifteen minutes about the vape meet I went to, and then about advocacy." Yes, Phil Busardo, I'm looking at you. Make separate videos about vape meets and advocacy if you like.

4) "Now where did I put my tweezers/calipers/scale/hex key". Thirty second static shot of the vape mat while the reviewer rummages around in the background. You're doing a review, you will need your tools. Get them ready before you start.

5) Cursing. "Man, I wanna tell you, this f@#$%^ tank chucks f@#$%^ clouds like a motherf@#$%^". If you cannot think up adjectives that have more than four letters, you should not be in a 'job' that requires presenting to people. Which leads me to...

6) Excessive editing. "And I... also want... to say... that these coils... don't... work as well... as the previous tank's...coils." If you cannot string one coherent sentence together without multiple edits, you should not be presenting to people.

7) "And the adjustment you make to one side of the airflow, the same happens to the other side". Can we not think up an industry term for this, like "it has symmetrical airflow"?

8) Technical errors/uncertainties. "It comes with a coil which looks to me like it's stainless steel" <flashing title: Sorry, it's actually kanthal>. Or Vic reviewing the Avo 24 and telling people to refill juice through the wicking holes, lol. There are about twenty comments below the video saying "Erm, Vic, see that little lever on the side..." If you're going to review a product, find out what it is and how it works beforehand.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Imtiaaz (25/7/16)

RichJB said:


> Hoo boy, don't get me started.
> 
> 1) Agree with Glytch about the cloud thing. Yes, the reviewer blows out a big cloud. What are we supposed to glean from this? I think we can take it as read that the tank actually produces vapour. But one cloud looks no different from another. It tells us exactly nothing about the tank.
> 
> ...



I love this reply LOL


----------



## zadiac (25/7/16)

blujeenz said:


> My irks are
> 
> the vape cloud blown into the camera.
> unboxing as if its the most imortant part of why you're there, if my interest was that great, I'd just look at the "contents" section on the manufacturers site.
> A big bonus for me is a certain vapers dismantling of the box mods to check the electronics inside, but thats just my natural curiosity.



Agreed. I could care less about the packaging. I want to see the mod/atty/juice and see how it works/vapes and the insides. They can send it to me in a brown paper bag for all I care, as long as the item is of good quality and does what they state it does.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt (25/7/16)

Major pet peeve from my side is when the video "review" starts, and there is some mindless half zombie sitting there, looking like it needs to just fall over and stink, statring with a "helloo youutube" like it has consumed all the green grass Jaimaca has to offer...
I mean seriously, if you are so slow that you seem somewhat retarded, then I'm going to quit the video right there, as my parents taught me not to laugh at, or make fun of the mentally less fortunate...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape Starter (25/7/16)

LOL

1. what I hate is before going onto blowing the "big cloud" into camera you have to wait 1 or 2 seconds for the guy to take a long lung hit before blowing into the camera! It looks crazy LMAO

2. the second is when they do a bit or a "gangster lean" when taking in a long vape

3. some reviewers have no respect for the hobby, I saw a "vapemail" video by a popular reviewer and he kept on throwing the boxes and stabbing them with a knife, note there were mods and tanks in some of the boxes,

Just craziness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/7/16)

I like geekay vapes reviews. They quite humorous in a way. Also Twisted420s intro always cracks me up haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (25/7/16)

Vape Starter said:


> 2. the second is when they do a bit or a "gangster lean" when taking in a long vape



Hahaha! Yes!


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/7/16)

If anything i noticed is a lot of reviewers dont do size comparisons with mods. I think that is probably the most important thing for me to see when buying a mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Modulas (25/7/16)

Reviewers who show you how to wick a certain tank and they do it incorrectly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

